# [Oracle 9i ] Tabelle updaten über andere Datenbank



## cemiboy (10. Juni 2008)

Hiho

kurze frage habe ne Tabelle die auf 2 Datenbanken vorhanden ist.
Die Tabelle heisst t_adress. Die Datenbanken heissen tonidb und tokyodb
So nun möchte ich eine komplette spalte in der Tabelle t_adress auf tonidb updaten und die daten aus tokyodb übernehmen.


Nur bin ich bischen überfordert. Kann mir jemand nen tipp geben plz 


mfg
cemiboy


----------



## dbwizard (10. Juni 2008)

cemiboy hat gesagt.:


> Hiho
> 
> kurze frage habe ne Tabelle die auf 2 Datenbanken vorhanden ist.
> Die Tabelle heisst t_adress. Die Datenbanken heissen tonidb und tokyodb
> ...




Hallo,

Stichwort : DBLINK

Als Beispiel :

CREATE DATABASE LINK MyDatabaseLink
  CONNECT TO MyRemoteDB IDENTIFIED BY <ENTER USER PASSWORD HERE>
  USING 'MyRemoteUser'
/

Anschliessend kannst du :

Select bla from blabla@MyDatabaseLink 

auf die Remote DB zugreifen. Der TNSNAMES.ORA - Eintrag der Remote Datenbank muss im TNSNAMES.ORA  der Datnebank enthalten sein, von der aus du connecten willst (also nicht das TNSNAMES deines Client)...


GRuss


----------



## cemiboy (10. Juni 2008)

Das müsste doch auch so gehen oder?


```
update com_id 
     set com_id = (select com_id from t_adress@tonidb)
 where (adress_id ) in (select adress_id from t_adress@tonidb)
```


Zumindest meinte das mein Projektleiter...


----------



## dbwizard (10. Juni 2008)

cemiboy hat gesagt.:


> Das müsste doch auch so gehen oder?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



- Nein, Ein DB-Link ist zwingend erforderlich, wenn es 2 verschiedene Datenbanken sind


----------

